# Daughter update



## jo14

Told my 15 year old daughter today as I knew she knews as I had seen it on her computer, (and she had said some awful wicked things) and had been being reallly really horrible to me, anyway she seemed in a bit better mood tonight so I told her, she said OHHH NOOOO and ewwwwwww but she did not freak out like I expected and i hinted I knew that she was saying bad things about me and that I wanted it to stop as it was not nice and I do an awful lot for her and would never say terrible things about her, and I have left it now, thought i would let it sink in properly and hpe she comes round to the ideaxxxx


----------



## DeeM73

Maybe it's just the way she is feeling and taking it out on you :( hopefully like you say she will have time to think now and come round.You just never know how kids will react!!Anyway best to just leave her and let her come to you :) xx


----------



## Maple Leaf

I thought she would take it better than you thought. Good idea to let things settle now for a while, give her time to reflect. What a weight off your mind.


----------



## suzimc

glad it went sort of well! My fourteen year old sqirmed a bit at the thought of me shagging but now he's used to the idea he's talking about taking the pram down the skatepark, we'll see about that one! xxx


----------



## DeeM73

Love it!!x


----------



## jo14

ha ha ha think she is OK with the Shagging bit as trying to lighten the mood Mark said you have not told me about this and I turned and said its coz its not yours and we all laughed LOL LOl but I do think some of it is jealously as I was wrapping a present for a 7 yr old girl and she said awww i want to be able to play with that and I said well maybe you can if you have a sister and she said I dont want a sister I would rather have a brother i dont want a girl incase shes "better" than me, (she has two younger brothers already) so hopefully by the time its time to tell everyone else she will be looking forward to it more :)


----------



## Sewergrrl

She's 15...angry, confused, hormonal...ugh I remember being 15!! You couldn't pay me any amount of money to go back in time to those years!


----------



## vix1972

My 15 yr old daughter found out last night and threw an almighty wobbly! She then calmed down and apologised for nasty things that she had said to me and about my OH. Difficult times!!!!


----------



## BeachComber

Glad it went better than you thought hon! :hugs: I bet she will start to get excited about it all later on!


----------



## ambreen359

Am sure she will come round my 19 yr old has been wonderfull but i told them as soon as we decided to start trying so they could get used to it am due in 2days and i must say my daugter is more excited than everyone else x good luck


----------



## seoj

It's normal for older kids to have a twinge of jealousy when a new baby comes along... they have to share the spotlight! And really, who wants to do that? LOL. We are very lucky our oldest (14yrs) is super excited to finally be a big sis... she has no other siblings. But ONLY wanted a sister... I swear she would have flipped had it been a boy! lol. 

Sounds like your daughter is just struggling with some internal issues... but hopefully she comes around soon. It's certainly not OK for her to say rude or hurtful things though. I would make that very clear. You need her support and love right now... as this new child will look up to her and love her unconditionally. Maybe just reaffirm how much you love her and how much you appreciate her and that you are so excited for her to share in this journey? 

I tell my SD often how much I love her and how she'll always be my first kid. That even though this will be my first baby, that in no way takes away the love I have for her. I think she was very happy, but still a bit nervous at first... but over time she is more and more thrilled to have a little sister. I know your daughter will get there too- no matter what this baby ends up being :) 

Best of luck!


----------



## vix1972

Thanks seoj. good advice. And yes it will be difficult with a child who has always had my undivided attention from the age of 2 onwards to get used to having to share me. She is still getting used to my fiance living with us (since January)!!!!


----------



## jo14

Thing is she has two younger brothers and never had a problem when I had them, she cried when the youngest was a boy again LOL as she wanted a sister (i rang her from hospital and told her and she hung up on me as soon as he wasw born lol) but as soon as she saw him she cried again and said ohh hes so cute I dont mind him being a boy LOL think I might ask if she wants to come to a scan with me to try to get her to join in


----------



## Sewergrrl

That's a great idea Jo! She'll feel included and get to see the baby before the others. :)


----------



## jo14

and if not just shut her in her bedroom where she spends most of her time anyway and she can re emerge when she gets to 20 hopefully more pleasant LOL LOL


----------



## suzimc

Do they come out at 20 I was hoping for 25 mine might be less opinionated by then! x


----------



## jo14

mine has gone "OUT" today with a "friend" to see a "FRIEND" honestly she must think i am bloody stupid, yes she has gone out with her friend Lauren but I am 99% certain a young man might also have been involved lol lol I know as she was nice to me today and happy last night, until it all goes tits up and then we will bear the brunt of it again, ahhhh teenagers all these ladies having their first babies have no idea LOL LOL LOL THEY GROW UP lol


----------



## jo14

but than again at 15 I think I was probably up to more naughtyness than she is I had a boyfriend and used to go to the pub at 16 eeekkkk


----------



## Sewergrrl

At least you know all the tricks and know what to look for. That's why I'm so glad I was a bad teenager because now I know! MUHAHAHA


----------



## suzimc

It worries me that my kids could end up as bad as me! My eldest son has done better than I did so far....he's made it past 14 without me finding him drunk and throwing up in a bush! There is hope!!! xx


----------



## jo14

exactly Suzi same here my mum caught me chucking up so many times from being pissed that has not happened yet so its not all bad lol


----------



## suzimc

The things we find to show at least we're better mothers than we were kids! I was a bloody nightmare my kids would have to go a long way to be worse than I was but I know every trick in the book and I made sure they knew it! Either they're better behaved than I am or they're freaking amazing liars! x


----------

